# Left Handed shooter: right paper tears



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Definitely move your rest to the right.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Here's the method I use for getting arrows to fly straight:

The days of setting up paper an shooting arrows or shafts through them have gone by many years ago for me...Want to 'Super Tune' your bow?Try this below:

(1) Begin bye setting your noking point 1/8 to 3/16 inches above level.

(2) Set your rest up by eye balling it in the center path of the string.

(3) Set the tension of your rest to medium/light presure.

(4) Now set your sight inline with your Arrow(Fully excembaled).

(5) Now from 20-30 yards(Try close first to make sure you have everything centerlined as i described) have someone stand behind you as you fire toward the target.

Note:You will find this method far less frustrating than watching holes in paper.

(6) If your friend thats watching tells you that its fish tailing from left to right move your rest slightly in or out (Be careful not to move it to much)

(7) After you have solved the left to right fish tailing now move on to the up an down fish tailing.

(8) Move your noking point up or down 1/16 inch..if your friend says its still fish tailing up an down adjust the tension of your rest.

(9) Keep your form as steady as possible,keep patient an in apx. an hour they should be flying like darts.

Now we get to what I call 'Super Tuned'.The point where a fixed blade broadhead will impact the same as a field point.You see I always believed if I can't get fixed blades broadheads to impact the same as my target points of the same weight my bow is not 100% perfectly tuned.

(10) Now that your arrows are flying like darts its time to fire a broadhead after you fire the field/bullet point.

(11) If the broadhead impacts to the right of the field point move the rest slightly in the direction of the field point(Direction applys to right an left handed shooters)...If broadhead impacts left of the field point move rest in direction that will bring them together.

(12) When broadheads hit low or high you correct this by lowing or raising the noking point...Adjusting the spring tension shouldn't be nessasy if you have solved the problem in #(9)

I can keep fixed wings broadheads inside of 6" at 80 yards with my field/bullet points with proper form an a 'Super Tuned' Bow..If I can do it I know anyone can do it...Once you have mastered what I've written here tuning arrows will always be a brezze.

Note:I always get my wife to watch my arrows flying through the air for me.She has a good eye.


Hope this helps your flight problem.
Brian


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

RutHawg said:


> I'm a left handed shooter and have tears in paper which are on the right.
> Does this mean I move my rest to the right?
> I've read the Easton tuning guide but all the examples are set-up for the right handed and as a left-handed shooter everything is opposite, so it is a little confusing for me?
> What does the right tear mean for a left handed shooter?


Depends on whether you shoot a release or fingers.

If you shoot a release then it does not matter whether you are right or left handed you adjust the same. Always move the rest away from the tear in the horizontal and with the tear in the vertical. Move the nocking point away from the tear in the vertical. For left handed finger shooters adjust the same as a release shooter, right handed finger shooters adjust the same as a release shooter but reverse the horizontal rest directions.

Setup and tuning


----------



## RutHawg (Sep 29, 2006)

You guys,
Thanks for your help....but I was told two different directions to move my rest. 
One reply said move it right and another one said move away from the tear which would be left.
I guess I'll move it a little one way and see if it makes it better or worse. 
But I do appreciate your suggestions.
Would this fishtailing make my broadheads fly alittle and left of the fieldpoints??


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

RutHawg said:


> You guys,
> Thanks for your help....but I was told two different directions to move my rest.
> One reply said move it right and another one said move away from the tear which would be left.
> I guess I'll move it a little one way and see if it makes it better or worse.
> ...



Broadheads will impact opposite the tear, in otherwords think about the direction the blades will be facing with a right tear. The head will be pointed left and the wind resistance from the arrow velocity will push the arrow to the left. When broadheads don't impact with field points a release shooter should move the rest to broadhead groups in the horizontal, and a rt. finger shooter should move away from broadheads. In the vertical the rest should be moved away from broadheads or the nocking point toward broadheads both release and finger shooters. After each adjustment the sights will need to be moved also but broadheads and field points should be closer together. If rest adjustments don't bring them together the cause is likely hand torgue, face contact with the string/cable, improperly spined arrows, fletching contact, etc...


----------



## RutHawg (Sep 29, 2006)

*Awesome*

You did it. 
I went home from work and started shooting (it started to snow I might add, a little early for NE Iowa) I moved the rest away from the tear and in the direction of the BH and BAM. I'm in the groove!!!!
I moved the site pins over and shot some BH's and I'm there Baby!!! 
I'm pretty excited about it.
My groups are pretty tight at 20 yds, tomorrow I'll check everything at 30 yards.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

RutHawg said:


> You did it.
> I went home from work and started shooting (it started to snow I might add, a little early for NE Iowa) I moved the rest away from the tear and in the direction of the BH and BAM. I'm in the groove!!!!
> I moved the site pins over and shot some BH's and I'm there Baby!!!
> I'm pretty excited about it.
> ...



:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

RutHawg said:


> You guys,
> Thanks for your help....but I was told two different directions to move my rest.
> One reply said move it right and another one said move away from the tear which would be left.
> I guess I'll move it a little one way and see if it makes it better or worse.
> ...



Hello my friend...What I have written is a alterate way to set up your bow which has worked for me on many occasion an I still use it today.I always try to be careful when posting things in not wanting anyone to think that I know it all.We all can pick up tips on AT...Not bragging but with the experience I have with Bows I can set one up to place a broadhead an field/Bullet point in the same hole on the first shot..I beleive if I can do it than one that believes in himself can do it to.

I'll explain what I've written in a more detailed fashion for you:

Forget about the fishtailing for now an start over by following the steps that I outlined above.carefully go through each step one at a time.When you get to I believe is #9 do not fire the broadhead until your friend says you have perfect arrow flight.If you can get back to 30-40 yards your friend will be able to get a much better look at the arrow in flight.

P/S: I do this over the phone for people an I've committed myself to hanging in with you on AT.Post back here how things are going an I'll work with you further if nesseary to solve your bow tuning problem.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

RutHawg said:


> You did it.
> I went home from work and started shooting (it started to snow I might add, a little early for NE Iowa) I moved the rest away from the tear and in the direction of the BH and BAM. I'm in the groove!!!!
> I moved the site pins over and shot some BH's and I'm there Baby!!!
> I'm pretty excited about it.
> ...


I replyed again on here. Guess I better read from top to bottom next time.lol

None the least I'm glad things are working out for you.:thumbs_up 

Brian


----------

